# For the people living in the states.check this out on UFOS's tomorrow night



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 10, 2018)

Click on the link to see where it is playing in your local theatre.

the event is going on around the country.last minute stuff here but i just found out myself.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 10, 2018)

And yet, after 80 years of high-tech government scrutiny, not a shred of hard evidence.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 11, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> And yet, after 80 years of high-tech government scrutiny, not a shred of hard evidence.


coming from one of USMBS resident trolls we should really listen to this post.LOL


----------

